# Favourite food



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

Which is your favourite traditional Welsh dish?

Poll.


Cawl - Welsh stew, beef or lamb, quite watery, usually with big globs of cheese in it.

Lobscows - Welsh stew, close relative of Scouse as in 'pan of scouse', lamb or mutton, thick, eaten with bread and butter. No cheese.

Roast Lamb with laver sauce. Lamb in see-weed sauce, none of this fancy modern mint sauce bollocks.

Welsh rarebit - what ever the detractors say, it isn't just cheese on toast because, crucially, it has beer in it. Best made with stout imo.

Ponch maip - mashed potato, swedes and turnips or combination of. North East Wales special. Best with bits of bacon and onions in.

Glamorgan Sausage - cunningly disguised as a sausage, this is in fact cheese, eggs and breadcrumbs

Potato cakes - ronseal

Or something else?


----------



## cesare (May 23, 2010)

Welsh cakes with loads of butter on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2010)

Cheese eggs and breadcrumbs? Sounds good. How do you make it?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cheese eggs and breadcrumbs? Sounds good. How do you make it?



Mix some eggs and Caerphilly together, add some chopped leeks, roll in breadcrumbs somehow (not quite sure how), cook in sausage shape.

They are nice. The one I tried had onion and some herby stuff in there, I don't think they are supposed to though.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 24, 2010)

A nice but of sewin or river trout.  Imagine that.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Glamorgan sausages, easy winner.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 24, 2010)

I make mean stews, but I just call them stews.


----------



## davesgcr (May 24, 2010)

Faggots and peas (Neath market) -

Rissole and chips 


Plus pasties of course (comfort food here)


----------



## niclas (May 25, 2010)

crempog with a squeeze of lemon and some sugar... the Bretons took the recipe when they fled the Anglo-Saxons in the 7th C but what they do is crepe


----------



## idioteque (May 25, 2010)

Mmmmmm Glamorgan sausages sound totally nom. Out of the list, I've only tried Welsh rarebit, and it was lush. How are Welsh potato cakes made, what are they like?


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 25, 2010)

Probably the same as any other potato cake to be fair!


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Nobody else loves welsh cakes? Heathens.


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2010)

What's the difference between welsh cakes and english cakes?


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> What's the difference between welsh cakes and english cakes?



Welsh cakes are griddled. They have sultanas in em. Mmmmmm.


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nobody else loves welsh cakes? Heathens.



I had too many forced on me during childhood. Plus I'd much prefer something savoury, ideally with melted cheese involved in it.


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I had too many forced on me during childhood. Plus I'd much prefer something savoury, ideally with melted cheese involved in it.



We had loads too. But better them than greasy cawl, yuk.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 25, 2010)

Whoever made your cawl/stew should have skimmed the fat off the top.  Shocking error!


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 25, 2010)

Cawl is ace, with some ponch maip on the side. Dinner of champions.

Tbf, the only one I don't like is lamb with laver. Not a fan of the sea weed. I quite like the stuff they do at Chinese restaurants but apparently it isn't even real see weed, it's cabbage.


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Whoever made your cawl/stew should have skimmed the fat off the top.  Shocking error!




You can still taste it though. I'm not a big fan of lamb mind, so I guess I'm biased.


----------



## beat23 (May 29, 2010)

Curry, obviously. I'm 'british' aren't I ?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2010)

Half chips half rice.


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 29, 2010)

Love potato cakes but always thought they were more of a scottish and irish thing ?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 29, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Love potato cakes but always thought they were more of a scottish and irish thing ?



How dare you

Teisennau Tatws

http://www.food-dictionary.com/definition/Welsh-potato-cakes.html

Tbf, it's just working class food really, I should imagine people were making potato cakes in England too. Pretty much anywhere there was potato and not much else really.


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 29, 2010)

Fair dos.  

Love them anyway. Might give that recipie a go this week.


----------



## Corpsewithpulse (May 29, 2010)

By definition, I'm English but I went to Port Talbot once. Am I allowed to vote?


----------



## Karac (May 29, 2010)

Proper Tidy; said:
			
		

> Cawl is ace, with some ponch maip on the side. Dinner of champions.
> 
> Tbf, the only one I don't like is lamb with laver. Not a fan of the sea weed. I quite like the stuff they do at Chinese restaurants but apparently it isn't even real see weed, it's cabbage.



Laver bread is best eaten lightly fried in bacon fat as part of a fry up-I think it's beautiful served that way
the trouble is too many weirdos rolling it on oats serving it cold etc


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2010)

Corpsewithpulse said:


> By definition, I'm English but I went to Port Talbot once. Am I allowed to vote?



Of course, vote away


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2010)

Karac said:


> Laver bread is best eaten lightly fried in bacon fat as part of a fry up-I think it's beautiful served that way
> the trouble is too many weirdos rolling it on oats serving it cold etc



Ooh, never tried it that way. Plus, good excuse to get away with eating fried bread. I'll be giving that a bash.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 31, 2010)

I had laver burgers once in that worst of places, the Cameo Club.  It was on a hangover and I don't think I should have eaten it.  It was hard work.


----------

